# PEWTER & friends ♡



## ilovepinggg (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello!! 

Pewter is my dragon scale rose tail betta! I ordered him off MoMoBettas and I am COMPLETELY obsessed. I currently have him in a 5G tank at 74 degrees with driftwood and lots of live plants. At the moment, he has built bubble nests ALL around the filter and surrounding glass walls. It's crazy. I'm planted in front of his tank trying to catch him in the act. 

In my 20G tank, I currently have 5 neon tetras, 4 pristella tetras, 4 ghost shrimp, and I'm acclimating RCS at the moment!!! 

Also one of my ghost shrimp is white... and apparently that's a terrible sign. So I will update. :smile2:

Here's to me picking up a new hobby!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I'd recommend bumping the temp to at least 78*. All of my tanks are set to 80.

Beautiful boy!


----------



## ilovepinggg (Oct 9, 2017)

ThatFishThough said:


> I'd recommend bumping the temp to at least 78*. All of my tanks are set to 80.
> 
> Beautiful boy!


Thanks! Slowly moving the temp up. I have him at 76 now. He swam around just fine before, so I didn't think anything of it.


----------



## ilovepinggg (Oct 9, 2017)

So, I've had 2 RCS die off, but the rest are VERY red and active. I tried feeding one of the dead RCS to Pewter and he did not want nor care. Maybe he's meant to be in a community tank after all. RCS are doing some awesome work on the driftwood mold/gunk.

White ghost shrimp is still white and kickin'. I'm pretty sure she's my only female because one of them came pregnant, but one day they all disappeared. The rest don't have the 'saddle' everyone talks about. Can't see hers because she's all white. ಥ_ಥ

Pewter does not like freeze dried blood worms. The pristella tetras do, though. 

It's crazy how much personality bettas have. Pewter interacts with my cats without fear. He greets me everyday when I look at his tank. OH! He doesn't respond to mirrors??? I cannot get him to flare at all. I did only use a make up mirror outside the tank? I wonder if I need a smaller one that goes inside. 

He eats a lot, too. I try to feed him 2 pellets in the morning and 3-4 at night. His stomach doesn't seem to round afterwards. How do I know if he needs more??? ( ´△｀)


----------



## ilovepinggg (Oct 9, 2017)

White ghost shrimp finally died last night! Holy cow. He was practically solid white last time I saw him. 

I have a new betta! Jax is a half moon koi, I believe. He's mostly white with some blue and red splashes, but the blue is slowly taking over his body. He's housed in my 5 gallon... because I moved Pewter to a Mr. Aqua 6.3gal long! It's awesome, but needs a good cleaning atm. 

My 20gal is going through stuff right now. There's a TON of hydra... not as much as some videos I looked up... but enough to make me mad. So, I'm going to try holding off on feeding the neons and pristellas in there in case they want to eat all them up. There's also these tiny white worms? They're not planaria or whatever because they don't have the pointy head, nor are they big at all. I can see them on the aquarium walls sloooooowly moving. Some forum told me to *lease* a gourami from my LFS to eat everything and then return him, but I feel like I'd end up keeping him, so. I also don't know what he'd do to my CRS... OH!! They're berried! My shrimp are berried! ♡ I haven't seen any babies... but I got a sponge cover for my HOB filter and I'm slowly growing some java moss for them glued on to a tree. 

I finally invested in frozen blood worms. What a hit! Everyone loves them!!! I'm paranoid that that is what caused all the infestations in my tanks, though... even though the packaging says other wise..(,,꒪꒫꒪,,)


----------



## ilovepinggg (Oct 9, 2017)

woooweeeeee it’s been a hot minute. 

pewter has passed. sip. 

i only have 1 ghost shrimp left 

RCS have EXPLODED and they have taken over the 20gal. along with a mass explosion of snails as well ༼ ಠ ͟ʖ ಠ ༽

4 pristellas left and 2 neon. i am patiently waiting the the neon to die off. they keep getting mouth tumors!! but just one at a time? 

i moved jax over to the mr aqua 12gal at the end of july? and i added a lot of plants, bought some new light fixtures. ooh i also bought an assassin snail today for my 20gal. we shall see if he is all the hype. 

i’m trying to figure out if i want to add small fish to jax’s tank. i think it’d give him something to look at other than larry (the nerite) who he fights with everyday lmao.


----------



## ilovepinggg (Oct 9, 2017)

got some peacock gudgeons ! (4) 

put them in the tank yesterday and freaked out for a solid 30 mins before jax just gave up and went to rest on his leaf. theyre so cute!!!! now im wondering if i should add shrimp once my dwarf baby tears grows all in and i dont need co2 anymore ..


----------



## ilovepinggg (Oct 9, 2017)

update: the big male peacock gudgeon jumped -_- but i found him while he was still alive and kicking so i just put him back. now he is sitting at the bottom of the tank. my hopes are not high, but maybe he's a trooper?


----------

